# CARE vs. LifeLine in Orange County, CA



## AVALANCHE (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello all, I just submitted applications for both CARE and LifeLine today and received a call back at the same time for them both (a good thing, I hope). I have an interview with LifeLine first followed by CARE next week. The process for the former seems super simplified compared to the latter.

I've researched and I have two friend that work for Lifeline that seem to like it enough but have a big commute. I did my ride-alongs with CARE and enjoyed them for the most part. I've just been hearing rumors that LifeLine will be getting a 911 contract soon and that CARE has been bought out and will not be renewing their 911.

There's been negative stories about both places (albeit possibly outdated), I was hoping all of you could pitch in with some CURRENT information about which company I should consider.

Thank you!


----------



## slewy (Mar 6, 2013)

It's like driving a Ferrari vs. a Honda. Care is definitely not downsizing, they are only going to get more contracts and expand. They're a huge company that primarily has 911 contracts. Lifeline does IFT's, they are a LOT smaller than Care. The way I see it is, go wherever you get hired first though. Do both interviews and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2013)

If you are fortunate enough to get hired at both CARE all the way.


----------



## energystar (Mar 7, 2013)

Slewy nailed it. Lifeline is essentially a dialysis derby no idea what 911 contract they are talking about. They will hire anyone with a pulse from people I spoke with who worked there. For CARE, I have never heard anything about not renewing 911 contracts since being bought out by Falck. I know they are expanding like crazy and looking to seek more 911 contracts in other counties, which is the exact opposite of what you're saying. h34r:


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 7, 2013)

CARE all the way. Not only will you get BLS experience but you will get some 911 experience as well. My friend has been working there for more than a year already he does 24's at Anaheim fire stations he actually stays at the station with the firefighters. When they get a call they follow fire. Now if thats not some good experience I dont know what is but he loves his shift.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 7, 2013)

Orange County 911 contracts are not up for renewal until 2014. Go with CARE.


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 7, 2013)

You know who runs Lifeline right? The people who got fired from Pacific Ambulance when Rural/Metro took over.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 7, 2013)

> AVALANCHE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I just submitted applications for both CARE and LifeLine today and received a call back at the same time for them both (a good thing, I hope). I have an interview with LifeLine first followed by CARE next week. The process for the former seems super simplified compared to the latter.
> ...


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 8, 2013)

Rykielz said:


> You know who runs Lifeline right? The people who got fired from Pacific Ambulance when Rural/Metro took over.



wish you could like a comment like fb lol. 

go with CARE if you can. 
or doctors, or mccormick... only the big dogs i feel you'll be happy at.

pacific aint a great place to work for after the RM takeover though. everyone thought it would. at least pacific oc and bowers la. dont know about SD


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rykielz said:


> You know who runs Lifeline right? The people who got fired from Pacific Ambulance when Rural/Metro took over.



This is all anyone needs to know about Lifeline.


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 8, 2013)

If you're going nursing or something in-hospital, then Pacific or another IFT company might be the way to go. But otherwise you wanna be doing 9-1-1.


----------



## Danno (Mar 8, 2013)

I frequently run into CARE guys in the field and they have nothing but good things to say about the company.  

When i went to interview with them i also really liked the general feel of the company.


----------



## slewy (Mar 8, 2013)

I work for Care, it's a great company to work for. With over 900 employees in California everyone is super nice, and it's very professional. Care has plenty of IFT's and 911.


----------



## AVALANCHE (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who replied to this thread while I lurked on it. I was offered a position with Lifeline, and have just confirmed a job offer from Care as well. I think I'm going to go for the latter based on my experience and everyone's input. I feel bad about Lifeline and would like to help them expand but Care is huge and feels more secure.




slewy said:


> I work for Care, it's a great company to work for. With over 900 employees in California everyone is super nice, and it's very professional. Care has plenty of IFT's and 911.



Lifeline offers $10.50, how much is Care and how does the overtime work?


----------



## slewy (Mar 12, 2013)

You made a good choice. Once you start the orientation part in class, you will realize what a great company Care is. You start out on day cars which pays $10.50/hr. If you work on a 24 hr rig then you get paid 9/hr. Overtime is very easy to pick up, there are always OT shifts available everyday. The majority of guys work anywhere from 40-72 hrs a week.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't let the higher hourly distract you. Simply put, all the good money you ever earn in EMS is OT pay. I know friends making less hourly that me but working paid straight 24s taking home more than me.


----------

